# NISSAN TEAM on Moscow (RUS) Street Drag Racing



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

NISSAN TEAM on Moscow (Russian Federation) Street Drag Racing


























































All photos: http://www.altuning.ru/photo/d3105/

Moscow NISMO (NISSAN GT) club photos: http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo.html


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You lucky F*ck, those are damn nice. Look at all dem skylines


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

man your rides have damn big license plates

lovin those rides


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

R.S.,
Privet, nu i katoraya mashina tvoya?
-Dima


----------



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

metro_se-r said:


> *R.S.,
> Privet, nu i katoraya mashina tvoya?
> -Dima *


Tut net, a zeleniy 200SX s nomerom TIGRA - moy produkt. Tachka moey podrugi, ya ee nadoumil, sam vibiral v Germanii i seychas u nas ee tunim...

Âîîáùåì òàê!


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Klas, mne nado budet pokazat fotografii moey 200sx. Konechno tut v amerike eto sovsem drugaya mashina, no tot zhe motor.


----------



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

metro_se-r said:


> *Klas, mne nado budet pokazat fotografii moey 200sx. Konechno tut v amerike eto sovsem drugaya mashina, no tot zhe motor. *


Russian:

Da, eto sovsem drugoe... Mne sovsem ne nravita Sentra, a vot Silvia - eto sportivnaya yaponskya klassika... Osobenno s SR20DET... Mi sobiraemsa ustanovit' kit 2.2 i podnyat' moshnost' do 480-600 sil... Sdelat' ne ochen' slozhno, no vse trebuet kapitalovlozheniy... ))

P.S. Òû ðóññêèé âèäèøü?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't understand a thing, but I just realized that those are 200sx's (not 240's) and they have the sweet ass SR20DET.


----------



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I can't understand a thing, but I just realized that those are 200sx's (not 240's) and they have the sweet ass SR20DET. *


Yes! 200SX (EuroSilvia S14) - only with SR20DET in stock!!!

TURBO POWER!!!  

From Japan with LOVE special for Europe!


----------



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

Future "AeroFashion" plans - VeilSide Aero Kit...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very cool pics :thumbup:


----------



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> *Very cool pics :thumbup: *


Thanx!


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

man i totally want a 240sx (200sx)


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You get props over here rep them Nissans to fullest


----------

